# Why is there grass in my chickens poop



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I noticed grass stuff in my chickens poop. What’s happening? Also buttercups got a squishy crop but they are free ranging so they should have grit..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Has your grass been cut recently? I would just suspect lawn clippings that got flung onto the poop.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Has your grass been cut recently? I would just suspect lawn clippings that got flung onto the poop.


No there’s like actually grass connected with the poop that’s green.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> No there’s like actually grass connected with the poop that’s green.


Well do you have a picture? Trust me she is not dying because of grass in her poop, it's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well do you have a picture? Trust me she is not dying because of grass in her poop, it's nothing to be concerned about.


Alright


----------

